# Belotti, ora lo vogliono tutte...tranne il Milan



## Andris (19 Luglio 2022)

Sureale situazione per Belotti che per mesi è stato ignorato pure dai parenti, mentre ora è stato contattato dalle squadre migliori tranne il Milan che sembra fuori da questa ressa (fino a maggio era la squadra più vicina, ndr)

*Secondo i bookmakers è il Napoli la squadra più probabile di destinazione, dopo la trattativa deragliata con il Monaco, prendendo il posto di Petagna.

La Juventus lo vorrebbe come vice Vlahovic, l'Inter come vice Lukaku qualora dovesse partire Dzeko, la Roma come vice Abraham.*

Secondo vari siti di mercato, ci sono stati contatti nelle ultime ore con tutte e quattro.

Sembra propro che resterà in Italia dunque.

Sui social i tifosi granata temono l'incubo della doppietta bianconera Bremer-Belotti, i loro giocatori più forti

I tifosi interisti invece fanno sarcasmo pensando a lui come ripiego per disperazione.

Tifosi napoletani contro il presidente

Ai giallorossi, ancora in estaasi dopo Dybala, andrebbe bene qualsiasi cosa...scatenati i siti romanisti


----------



## KILPIN_91 (19 Luglio 2022)

Milan BEFFATOH


----------



## chicagousait (19 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Sureale situazione per Belotti che per mesi è stato ignorato pure dai parenti, mentre ora è stato contattato dalle squadre migliori tranne il Milan che sembra fuori da questa ressa (fino a maggio era la squadra più vicina, ndr)
> 
> *Secondo i bookmakers è il Napoli la squadra più probabile di destinazione, dopo la trattativa deragliata con il Monaco, prendendo il posto di Petagna.
> 
> ...


Sfuma l'ennesimo obiettivo di mercato del Milan


----------



## Maravich49 (19 Luglio 2022)

Cairo ne voleva 100... Un pazzo.


----------



## Zenos (19 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Sureale situazione per Belotti che per mesi è stato ignorato pure dai parenti, mentre ora è stato contattato dalle squadre migliori tranne il Milan che sembra fuori da questa ressa (fino a maggio era la squadra più vicina, ndr)
> 
> *Secondo i bookmakers è il Napoli la squadra più probabile di destinazione, dopo la trattativa deragliata con il Monaco, prendendo il posto di Petagna.
> 
> ...


Non mi fa impazzire,resta il fatto che gli altri continuano a rinforzarzi noi siamo da 1 mese dietro ad un giocatore e confermiamo ballo e Messia. Il Garante deve rendere conto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Luglio 2022)

Noi abbiamo già due 9 e ibra quando rientrerà anche con mezza gamba sarà più utile di sto Belotti che ormai è in declino da anni.. 
Giusto al Napoli lo vedrei..


----------



## kipstar (19 Luglio 2022)

nel momento in cui è arrivato origi...si sono chiuse le porte per il gallo


----------



## Milanoide (19 Luglio 2022)

Invece parlando di cugini, non ne ho, per me rischiare di dover sacrificare Dzeko per aver voluto fare tornare Lukaku mi sembra demenziale. Non guardo a contratti, prestiti, plusvalenze etc.
Ma tecnicamente ritengo Dzeko molto più una garanzia rispetto ad un Lukaku che voglio proprio vedere se si riprende.


----------



## jumpy65 (19 Luglio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Invece parlando di cugini, non ne ho, per me rischiare di dover sacrificare Dzeko per aver voluto fare tornare Lukaku mi sembra demenziale. Non guardo a contratti, prestiti, plusvalenze etc.
> Ma tecnicamente ritengo Dzeko molto più una garanzia rispetto ad un Lukaku che voglio proprio vedere se si riprende.


senza dzeko l'inter sarebbe stata fuori dalle prime 4. Come dici correttamente lukaku non è un'aggiunta ma una sostituzione e non è detto sia un upgrade


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Sureale situazione per Belotti che per mesi è stato ignorato pure dai parenti, mentre ora è stato contattato dalle squadre migliori tranne il Milan che sembra fuori da questa ressa (fino a maggio era la squadra più vicina, ndr)
> 
> *Secondo i bookmakers è il Napoli la squadra più probabile di destinazione, dopo la trattativa deragliata con il Monaco, prendendo il posto di Petagna.
> 
> ...


Se conosco un pò la stampa italiana direi che il gallo sta per approdare a una big.


----------



## Swaitak (19 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Sureale situazione per Belotti che per mesi è stato ignorato pure dai parenti, mentre ora è stato contattato dalle squadre migliori tranne il Milan che sembra fuori da questa ressa (fino a maggio era la squadra più vicina, ndr)
> 
> *Secondo i bookmakers è il Napoli la squadra più probabile di destinazione, dopo la trattativa deragliata con il Monaco, prendendo il posto di Petagna.
> 
> ...


ma non aveva firmato per una squadra misteriosa a 3,5 ? ma quante cacate ci raccontano?


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Luglio 2022)

Il Gallo è fortunato a essere italiano per una questione di liste UEFA potrebbe davvero beccarsi una big che ha uno slot da occupare


----------



## alexpozzi90 (19 Luglio 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Il Gallo è fortunato a essere italiano per una questione di liste UEFA potrebbe davvero beccarsi una big che ha uno slot da occupare


Da noi manco per quello, dato che ok lo slot nation formed che ci manca, però abbiamo già 3 punte centrali di ruolo (Giroud, Origi e Lazetic) più Ibra da gennaio. Ok che Lazetic verrà prestato, ma proprio perché tra i due prima e Rebic non vedrà il campo. Belotti non scalzerebbe mai nessuno di quei tre nella vita.


----------



## kYMERA (19 Luglio 2022)

Maravich49 ha scritto:


> Cairo ne voleva 100... Un pazzo.


In una intervista ha già detto che non era vero e ha fatto capire che se fosse arrivata una offerta rilevante lo avrebbe sganciato.
Pare che l'offerta all'epoca del Milan fosse in prestito


----------



## Shmuk (19 Luglio 2022)

L'avessimo preso allora, sarebbe probabilmente stato un caso Ptek con gli steroidi, con in più tutte le ammuine perché italiano di stampa e correlati. Sliding doors.


----------



## Andris (19 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ma non aveva firmato per una squadra misteriosa a 3,5 ? ma quante cacate ci raccontano?


a quanto pare è lui che fa saltare le trattative comunque...vuole restare in Italia a tutti i costi...


----------



## Andris (21 Luglio 2022)

up

*oggi pare si sia aggiunto il Borussia Dortmund per sostituire lo sfortunato Haller 
domani prevista un'offerta ufficiale.

tuttomercatoweb*


----------



## Jino (21 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Sureale situazione per Belotti che per mesi è stato ignorato pure dai parenti, mentre ora è stato contattato dalle squadre migliori tranne il Milan che sembra fuori da questa ressa (fino a maggio era la squadra più vicina, ndr)
> 
> *Secondo i bookmakers è il Napoli la squadra più probabile di destinazione, dopo la trattativa deragliata con il Monaco, prendendo il posto di Petagna.
> 
> ...



Basta stia lontano da noi questo paracarro....


----------

